

Why Gov't That Collects Private Data Won't Let Employees Access Public Info - cmart
http://reason.com/blog/2013/06/28/why-a-government-that-collects-everyones?fb_action_ids=10201424521684950&fb_action_types=og.likes&fb_source=aggregation&fb_aggregation_id=288381481237582

======
zhemao
That's freaking hilarious. I remember when the Wikileaks cables broke, and the
feds sent a letter to my university's public policy school saying that the MPA
students should avoid reading the news if they wanted to have any chance of
entering public service in the US after graduation.

------
hmind
I thought it was more about not polluting the classification ranks. It isn't
that the government thinks it can actually shield employees from public
information, but actually that when their job entails gathering and discussing
information of a certain classification at work, they shouldn't be using or
interacting with information (at work) that is still technically at a higher
classification level.

Bureaucratic? Yes. Ignorant? Not in the way most people are portraying it.

